# Question regarding Japanese characters



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Does the Kindle support Japanese characters without a hack? I'd like to name my Kindle Tenzu-chan (from the verb tenzuru, which means "to kindle"  ) and display its name (点ずちゃん!) in the appropriate kanji/hiragana (Chinese/Japanese characters).


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I had a look around the web, but I couldn't find a definite answer to this. It looks like the Kindle 3 can support books in Japanese/Chinese, but there doesn't seem to be any mention of being able to enter kanji into the name.

I can't remember offhand, can you rename a Kindle from the "manage my Kindle" page on the Amazon website, or only from on the Kindle? If you can do it on the website that might be a workround.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I just got my Kindle today and my question's been answered. Yes, it can natively support Japanese characters (so long as you name it from the Kindle management page online, at least).


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Not only Japanese but Chinese, Greek, Cyrillic, etc.  Kindle supports the Unicode.  However, not all Unicode ranges are found in the fonts installed on the Kindle (e.g. no Hebrew support). In addition, Kindle does not support right-to-left languages (e.g., again Hebrew).


----------

